# Nice 4th of July bass



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a nice fish how and where did u catch it 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

Bomber crankbait in a pond

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

great fish


----------

